# Ibiza 6k Sunroof Manual to Electric



## Drug_Store (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a 6k that has manual sunroof, is it possibel to retrofit an electric motor from another model, like golf III or another 6k with electric sunroof. 

Thank you


----------

